# Other sources of Small-cell bees besides Bolling Bee?



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok, 
I was really excited to know that a company supplies small-cell bees. However, you can read the on-going issues that customers of Bolling Bee are having. 

So, does any one have an alternative for small-cell bee supplers? I'm sure it's too late for this year, but I'll be ready for next year, (I hope).

Waya


----------



## GreenMountainRose (Sep 6, 2004)

Waya,

I just installed 2 packages from Willbanks. They have been drawing comb under the inner cover in the space where the frame is removed for the queen cage. I don't know why, but I measured this comb (gorgeous, by the way), and it measures 4.9. Not 5.1, but 4.9. Perhaps the apiary is using Permacomb or has been regressing??? I don't know. 

I think John Seets says that many commercial apiaries are using Permacomb. It seems to me that getting packages from an apiary that is using 5.1 would be as good as getting packages from a fully regressed operation. I wonder if Willbanks uses Permacomb.

GreenMountain Rose


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

buckeye bee sells small cell nucs and packages we just bought 160 nucs from him. the packages from wilbanks were probably on pirico. that could be why.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

Just curious about the bees you got from Buckeye. Although I only got 2 packages, 1 turned out to be a drone layer. Since they also don't guarantee viability of queens, I am out of luck with 50% of my package bees. Quite disappointing. 

I'll be anxious to hear how you make out with a large number.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

A friend and I got 30 3 pound packages with queens from Buckeye Bee this spring.
2 of the queens died the next day in the cage.
3 of the queens turned into drone layers.
The rest of the packages have been doing OK.
We drove down and picked up these packages ourselves so we know how they were treated.
For the drone layers we placed a comb with eggs and larva from other hives and within 24 hours the bees had started 3 suppercedure cells near the top of these frames.
Watch your hives.
We will not be purchasing there again and I have been using his bees for 4 years.
Clint


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

i guess we had a ton of superseding of the queens and because of the weather he was running behind so our hives we not totaly smallcell most of the frames were perico but now we have tem on smallcell and they are drawing it nicely hopefully next year we can sell a few small cell nucs.


----------



## Lesli St. Clair (Jan 3, 2005)

> We will not be purchasing there again and I have been using his bees for 4 years.


As a new beekeeper (2nd season), I have to ask why one bad experience in four years means you won't buy there again. Do you feel that certain practices lead to these problems? Why not chalk it up to bad luck, given all the variables in any agricultural pursuit?

I'm curious how people choose a supplier, and what criteria they use.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hey waya
I been selling small cell nuc's for 4 yrs now nd I am in ga north of atlanta.
I have been makeing my own 4.9 wax and use it all thru hives. maybe next yr try some from me.
Don
3 or 5 frame nuc's packages queens


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

can any one get ahold of buckeye bee we have been trying for the last half a month.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

> can any one get ahold of buckeye bee we have been trying for the last half a month.


Yes, Ken usually answers when I call, even though he would rather avoid me.


----------



## dcwilliams (Dec 12, 2004)

Ken at Buckeye Bee has good SC packages. I bought 3 of them this year. I have never had any problems with them. 

Chris


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Looking for small cell bees? You might not need to look any farther than your own hives.

Check out:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/implications/ 

The concept that bees comb drawing ability can be artificially enlarged by placing them on larger cell size foundation is suspect. Bees comb drawing behavior is genetically determined and genetics don't change with cell size. 

That should be good news to anyone interested in the benefits of small cell beekeeping. I hope it's news to some. I just hate beating the old drum if it's no too useful.

Regards
Dennis
Thinking there's enough work with small cell beekeeping. No need to chase the stray dogs :>)

[ October 31, 2005, 10:26 PM: Message edited by: BWrangler ]


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Chris, did you get Small Cell packages from Ken or did you get Nucs? I am curious as to the size of the drawn comb in the Nucs obtained from them. And what type of queen did you get with your Nuc or package?

If you ordered packages, how well did they draw out the foundation you put them on?

For those of you unaware, Buckeye is a re-seller of packages, of which are obtained in Georgia, so beware of what you order for which it may not be what you receive.


----------



## dcwilliams (Dec 12, 2004)

The bees I got have been drawing small cell very well, and appeared to be much smaller than the bees in other packages I have gotten. I have also regressed 2 hives to SC and they are not drawing out the SC comb nearly as well as the SC packages from Ken. I got them with the Italian Queens.

Chris


----------



## dcwilliams (Dec 12, 2004)

BWrangler, My observations have been that non-regressed bees do not draw small cell foundation properly. My small cell packages drew it perfectly. I have also shaken down a NUC of bees I was regressing on SC - which they didn't draw to well, onto new SC foundation after 3 months, and the new bees drew the comb pretty well. My observations seem to indicate that regression is a necessary step.

Chris


----------

